# Guys please help mee..... 7750 or (6770+PSU)



## KiLL (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi.
I live in Kolkata. My budget is maxx 7k.. so from a long time i am searching for a gpu..
so here is what i am getting..

1.SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7750 1GB DDR5 7750 for 6.5k
2.POWERCOLOR GRAPHICS CARD HD6770 1GB DDR5 128BIT  6770 for 5.2k!!!!

I hav a local psu of 16amps.. So i hav decided that if i get 6770 i would get a VS450 for 2.2k maybe....
What should i do.. i game at 1024x768.. will 6770 be able to handle future games atleast for mid quality???
If i go to MD computers , will the price be lesser than the net one???

Please reply ASAP


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Get HD 7750.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2013)

generally speaking you should ditch the local PSU ( now that you have chance ) and get the HD6770 and OC it - it will out perform the HD7750 for sure but do let us know about rest of your configs like the cpu, no.s of HDD and ODD you have ?


----------



## KiLL (Apr 2, 2013)

Will 7750 run on 16amps??

MY specs =
i3
ASUS mobo
DVD RW
2gb ram
450w smps


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2013)

^ give exact model of i3/mobo

and change PSU to CX430V2 @ 2.6K before upgrading GPU


----------



## rst (Apr 4, 2013)

KiLL said:


> Will 7750 run on 16amps??
> 
> MY specs =
> i3
> ...



I am also using amd 7750
I have no problem with my 16 A , 450 W psu (local)


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

KiLL said:


> Will 7750 run on 16amps??
> 
> MY specs =
> i3
> ...



i3 cpus don't draw much power even when under load ( considering moderate gaming usages ) so 16Apm may be enough along with HD7750 but if you can upgrade to something better at-least an Antec BP300/350 .. better than local psus.


----------



## KiLL (Apr 5, 2013)

ok i hav decided to get 7770 and cx 430v2... can any1 giv me the directions to md computers from chandni metro station please....


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 5, 2013)

From Chadni metro station, go to Ganesh Avenue - Central Avenue crossing, then to towards bentinck street. On the left side, you will see a small road beside Exide showroom, MD copmputer is just after 2 3 shops after exide. See it here : *maps.google.co.in/maps?hl=en&clien...=in&ei=y2JeUdC3CcKOrge9nIHoAg&ved=0CDgQ8gEwAQ


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

good job getting the 7770+CX430V2


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well just for clarification 6770 is faster than 7750.


----------



## KiLL (Apr 9, 2013)

Anybody know whwre is saphire Service Center in Kolkata???


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Well just for clarification 6770 is faster than 7750.



Op is getting a 7770 and not 7750..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

@OP; post the prices you got.


----------



## KiLL (Apr 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; post the prices you got.




Im getting MSI OC HD 7770 @ Rs 7770..
CX430V2 @ Rs 2450 ..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

KiLL said:


> Im getting MSI OC HD 7770 @ Rs 7770..
> CX430V2 @ Rs 2450 ..


The prices are really great. *I think* *GTx650ti is also available for ~8.5k*, and if it's true, you should seriously get it. You may confirm the prices on phone


----------



## sayan8 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^
 where can u tell me???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 9, 2013)

HD 7770 for Rs 7770 , blindly go with it.


----------

